# olacağından



## miraculeuse

*Arkadaşlar selam,

"olacağından" kelimesini "will become" olarak çeviriyorum ama cümle içinde yapamadım. Yardımcı olursanız sevinirm. Cümle şöyle :

"Yasa çıktığında ortam daha rekabetçi olacağından, şimdiden daha uygun maliyetlerle yatırım yapmak isteyenler var"

Teşekkürler*


----------



## R00T3RR00R

It probably means "because", but not sure. Just a idea


----------



## miraculeuse

*komple bir çeviri daha çok işimi görür aslında..ama yine de fikir için teşekkürler *


----------



## R00T3RR00R

miraculeuse said:


> *komple bir çeviri daha çok işimi görür aslında..ama yine de fikir için teşekkürler *



I do not understand you exactly, but... anyway


----------



## miraculeuse

R00T3RR00R said:


> I do not understand you exactly, but... anyway


*
Actually, I wrote that I needed a full translation to see where I could put the exact word...but thank your for your suggestion anyhow*


----------



## saddler

There is already someone who wants to invest with better costs because of the environment will be more competitive when the law comes into effect.

gibi bir şey olabilir belki.


----------



## Rallino

*As/Since/Seeing as* the market will be more competitive when the law has been introduced, there are already some people who are willing to invest at lower costs.


----------



## miraculeuse

*Harika çeviri! çok teşekkürler! daha iyisi olamazdı!*


----------

